# لو سمحتم طريقة تنظيم الشقة



## الفادى الامين (24 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحتم يا جماعة ساعدونى ارجوكم بسرعة عشان دى اول مشاركة لي
انا فرحى قرب و مش عارفة اوزع ازاى الاثاث فى الصالة و ايه الوان الدهانات و اعمل السقف مضئ ولا لأ و دى صورة الصالة 
:download:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








مع خالص الشكر


----------



## الفادى الامين (24 أبريل 2010)

الفادى الامين قال:


> لو سمحتم يا جماعة ساعدونى ارجوكم بسرعة عشان دى اول مشاركة لي
> انا فرحى قرب و مش عارفة اوزع ازاى الاثاث فى الصالة و ايه الوان الدهانات و اعمل السقف مضئ ولا لأ و دى صورة الصالة
> :download:
> 
> ...


----------



## الروح النارى (24 أبريل 2010)

الفادى الامين قال:


> ساعدونى ارجوكم بسرعة عشان دى اول مشاركة لي
> 
> 
> [img قال:
> ...


----------



## الفادى الامين (24 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى على الرد
و انشاء الله اقدر افيد الموقع بمشاركات مفيدة


----------



## الروح النارى (24 أبريل 2010)

الفادى الامين قال:


> ميرسى على الرد
> و انشاء الله اقدر افيد الموقع بمشاركات مفيدة


 

*انشاء الله أتابع مواضيع *
*واستفيد منها*​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أبريل 2010)

*
مبروك

ربنا يتمم بخير

هذه الأشياء بترتبها مع خطيبتك بذوقكم


​*


----------



## الروح النارى (24 أبريل 2010)

*بالنسبة المساعدة المطلوبة*

*الأفضل أستشارة خطيبتك*
*واعتقد التنظيم يختلف من بلد لتانية وحسب المكانيات الموجودة*
*كان فية موضوعات عن الأستفادة وترتيب المطبخ و اللأضاءة*
*خليك معاى و ابحث عن الرابط*​


----------



## الفادى الامين (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليكم كلكم
و لكنى اريد بعض الافكار و الاذواق
الرب معكم


----------



## الروح النارى (24 أبريل 2010)

*فيه موضوعين يارب تستفيد منهم*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1892387&postcount=1

http:///www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2005142&postcount=1


----------



## الروح النارى (24 أبريل 2010)

*أدى رابط للأخت المحبوبة أسميشال*
*ملف كامل عن تجهيز غرفة الطعام*

http:///www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1848658&postcount=1


----------



## الفادى الامين (24 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى جدا على اهتمامك و ياريت تضيف مواضيع عن طريقة ترتيب الاثاث فى الصالة


----------



## الروح النارى (25 أبريل 2010)

الفادى الامين قال:


> ميرسى جدا على اهتمامك و ياريت تضيف مواضيع عن طريقة ترتيب الاثاث فى الصالة


 
*مافيش داى للشكر*

*أدى المواضيع  المميزة لأبو تربو*
*خدع الديكور لتكبير المسافات الضيقة*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1860822&postcount=1 


*ستائر موديلات حديثة* 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1888364&postcount=1

*كيف نختار ستائر المنزل ؟* 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1888376&postcount=1

*اليكي 10 اقتراحات توسّع بيتك*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1913289&postcount=1

*المسيح يبارك حياتك*​


----------

